# Machrihanish trip 2013 - Confirmed dates



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

I have secured the cottages again at Machrihanish Dunes for the 2013 trip. Dates will be 

Friday 31st May
Saturday 1st June
Sunday 2nd June

This is a May bank holiday weekend if I'm not mistaken. I'll update costs etc once I have them however I anticipate it'll be Â£120 for accommodation and unlimited golf plus breakfast. I'll organise a set menu again for the Saturday night which will probably be Â£30 per skull. Â£150 total for a weekends unlimited golf, fantastic accommodation and excellent breakfast. 

Again I will have to give preference to people who have supported this in the past but if your interested please post and once I have numbers confirmed I'll do my best to accommodate everyone. 

thecraw.


:thup:


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I have secured the cottages again at Machrihanish Dunes for the 2013 trip. Dates will be 

Friday 31st May
Saturday 1st June
Sunday 2nd June

This is a May bank holiday weekend if I'm not mistaken. I'll update costs etc once I have them however I anticipate it'll be Â£120 for accommodation and unlimited golf plus breakfast. I'll organise a set menu again for the Saturday night which will probably be Â£30 per skull. Â£150 total for a weekends unlimited golf, fantastic accommodation and excellent breakfast. 

Again I will have to give preference to people who have supported this in the past but if your interested please post and once I have numbers confirmed I'll do my best to accommodate everyone. 

thecraw.


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

hope my shifts permit cos thats a deal, crawford, can i room with you again as you was very gentle rubbing cream on my bum


----------



## DelB (Oct 13, 2012)

Good man. Well done Craw. Is it the intention to play the Dunes on all three days?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

DelB said:



			Good man. Well done Craw. Is it the intention to play the Dunes on all three days?
		
Click to expand...


Friday you can do what you like. Yes I think we'll stick with the Dunes to keep it cheap as chips. Looking at maybe doing a Ryder Cup style event this time or certainly something different.


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in :thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2012)

Should, late May weekend is normally week before


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

Yip its the 27th. No big deal, that's the dates set in stone now. Last weekend in May.


:cheers:


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Yip its the 27th. No big deal, that's the dates set in stone now. Last weekend in May.


:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff :thup:


----------



## Iaing (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in. :swing:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 14, 2012)

Am in.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2012)

I will throw name in the hat if there is availability Crawford.


----------



## Grumps (Oct 15, 2012)

ill put my name down too thanks


----------



## Andy (Oct 15, 2012)

Big Snib
Wee Snib


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 16, 2012)

Would love to but, I suspect, last weekend in May will be club championship qualifying. Can't commit at this stage.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like you'll be doing the Chub Rub for Chris this time Craw  as I'm booked on an outing over Cheshire way....... an I was really looking forward to chasing yer up the fairway with me new battery:whoo:Never mind, gives you a chance to take money off FT if yer can


----------



## moogie (Oct 16, 2012)

Stick my name in the hat aswell mate,  if space,  I would be up for this
Dont know yet what my shifts are,  but a DEFENITE Maybe............


----------



## thecraw (Oct 16, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife
Grumps
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Moogie??? 

That's 9 confirmed so far. 1 sitting on a fence.


----------



## Colin L (Oct 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			F Yes I think we'll stick with the Dunes to keep it cheap as chips. .....
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe you could go all that way to Machrihanish and not play the original course as well - it's such a classic links course.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 16, 2012)

Colin L said:



			I can't believe you could go all that way to Machrihanish and not play the original course as well - it's such a classic links course.
		
Click to expand...

We play it every year. It can be debated nearer the time plus Friday is a "free day" so people can chose to play Machrihanish or the Dunes or Dunaverty which is an absolute gem. Just thinking out loud with dates now set. Costs can be added/subtracted as people see fit.

C.


----------



## Colin L (Oct 16, 2012)

Now you are talking!  Glad you include Dunaverty - where I first swung a cut down mashie and paddled around in the Coniglen Water looking for golf balls.  It is, as you say a gem, of unique and delightful character (even though the 14th is not the tiger it used to be).     Your trip sounds temptingly great but I have promised to arrange one for myself and a couple of friends who might take it as a tad unfriendly if I sought to  swan off without them!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 16, 2012)

Colin L said:



			Now you are talking!  Glad you include Dunaverty - where I first swung a cut down mashie and paddled around in the Coniglen Water looking for golf balls.  It is, as you say a gem, of unique and delightful character (even though the 14th is not the tiger it used to be).     Your trip sounds temptingly great but I have promised to arrange one for myself and a couple of friends who might take it as a tad unfriendly if I sought to  swan off without them!
		
Click to expand...

Who says you can't make 2 trips in a calender year?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 16, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife
Grumps
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie???


Half the spaces filled already.


----------



## moogie (Oct 17, 2012)

Craw

Its getting painful sitting on this fence,  and its only been 1 night.......
Please remove the ???  ....... I will get there whatever my shifts are,  sure I will sort out.....
A Defo


----------



## thecraw (Oct 17, 2012)

moogie said:



			Craw

Its getting painful sitting on this fence,  and its only been 1 night.......
Please remove the ???  ....... I will get there whatever my shifts are,  sure I will sort out.....
A Defo
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


You ken it makes sense!


----------



## gjbike (Oct 17, 2012)

Canâ€™t make it going to Turkey on the 17th May with the lads from the golf club for a week then off to Tenerife on the 4th June.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 17, 2012)

The good Doctor has confirmed he will be attending and fighting to retain his title!

:thup:


----------



## thecraw (Oct 17, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife
Grumps
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie
Bunkers


----------



## Grumps (Oct 17, 2012)

stevie dowling (gok ) would like to be put on the list please


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife
Grumps
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
Gordon Thomson
Patricks 148??????


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh go on then 

Might even have some of those srixon soft feels left for then


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife
Grumps
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
Gordon Thomson
HappyHacker
Patricks 148??????


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Oct 19, 2012)

Craw if theres a space count me in for the trip


----------



## thecraw (Oct 19, 2012)

martybhoy1888 said:



			Craw if theres a space count me in for the trip
		
Click to expand...

The Port monkey comes out of hibernation!!! Where have you been old been always good to have Martybhoy on board.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 19, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife
Grumps
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
Gordon Thomson
HappyHacker
Martybhoy
Patricks 148??????


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Oct 19, 2012)

thecraw said:



			The Port monkey comes out of hibernation!!! Where have you been old been always good to have Martybhoy on board.
		
Click to expand...

 Hibernation is over and im back in action lol Looking forward to it again. Qaulity weekend with a qaulity bunch of guys. This year im barring myself from the fresh orange and manning up lol
Craw are we going for a the wakey tartans for the sunday again?


----------



## Val (Oct 19, 2012)

martybhoy1888 said:



			Hibernation is over and im back in action lol Looking forward to it again. Qaulity weekend with a qaulity bunch of guys. This year im barring myself from the fresh orange and manning up lol
Craw are we going for a the wakey tartans for the sunday again?
		
Click to expand...

So you having a shandy then big fella? :rofl:


----------



## Andy (Oct 19, 2012)

Valentino said:



			So you having a shandy then big fella? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

His Mrs can out drink him. Bed by 9 lol


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Oct 20, 2012)

Andy said:



			His Mrs can out drink him. Bed by 9 lol
		
Click to expand...

Al be havin more than a shandy this year. Andrew id drink u under a table no problem haha


----------



## thecraw (Oct 22, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife
Grumps
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
Gordon Thomson
HappyHacker
Martybhoy
Algar5
Patricks 148??????


----------



## Val (Oct 23, 2012)

DelB said:



			Good man. Well done Craw. Is it the intention to play the Dunes on all three days?
		
Click to expand...

Del, I dont see your name on the list????????

You fallen out with us all


----------



## DelB (Oct 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Del, I dont see your name on the list????????

You fallen out with us all 

Click to expand...

Only you, Martin! 

No, sadly the later dates don't sit well with my plans for holidays etc next year, so going to have to miss out this time. Also, the Sunday is the second of the Champ Qualifiers at my club so don't want to miss that.


----------



## Val (Oct 29, 2012)

Craw, is this outing all up in the air now?


----------



## Grumps (Oct 29, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Craw, is this outing all up in the air now?
		
Click to expand...

na hes just having a garage clearout so he can get loads of new stuff for next season at his new club


----------



## thecraw (Nov 5, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife
Grumps
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
Gordon Thomson
HappyHacker
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad
Patricks 148??????


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 7, 2012)

thecraw said:



thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife
Grumps
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
Gordon Thomson
HappyHacker
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad
Patricks 148??????

Click to expand...

Old bean, ill need to come back to you on this but hope to be able to make it.

Theres a conf i have to attend around that time so just waiting till thats confirmed.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 8, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Old bean, ill need to come back to you on this but hope to be able to make it.

Theres a conf i have to attend around that time so just waiting till thats confirmed.
		
Click to expand...

It won't be a Saturday or Sunday conference though so its not really an excuse!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It won't be a Saturday or Sunday conference though so its not really an excuse!




Click to expand...

No, but it will be either a Tursday/Friday or Monday/ Tues in London.

so would not relish a drive back to catch a plane or have to head straight there from london.

The whole PM thing is ***ced up, it wouldn't let me reply and all i got back from GM was change my browser!!!

same one has worked fine before.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 17, 2012)

That's me got the Friday & Monday booked off of work. 

Any further forum interest?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			That's me got the Friday & Monday booked off of work. 

Any further forum interest?
		
Click to expand...

I now have a draft of fixtures for next year and, it transpires, this does not clash with my club championship.  So... I'm interested but does it screw up the accommodation to have one sulky wumman along? How much extra for a single room? Sorry - don't want to be awkward!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 17, 2012)

Stick me down as a possible Craw, will need to confirm a few things a work 1st


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Stick me down as a possible Craw, will need to confirm a few things a work 1st
		
Click to expand...

You'll enjoy this trip big fella


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			You'll enjoy this trip big fella
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it, course looks great and is unbelievable value for money!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 18, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife
Grumps
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
Gordon Thomson
HappyHacker
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad
Wishaw Hacker
Fairway Dodger????
Patricks 148??????


----------



## thecraw (Nov 18, 2012)

Also this year I won't be farting about with deposits. I'll collect the full amount late February/March time.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 18, 2012)

Depending on paddy boy we have a full compliment of 24.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 16, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife - *Email please*
Grumps  -  *Email please*
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie  -  *Email please*
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
HappyHacker  -  *Email please*
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad
Wishaw Hacker -   *Email please*
Fairway Dodger  - *Email please*
JJF69


Patrick I've binned you unless your willing to commit as I don't want to be scrambling around at the last minute looking for a replacement. There is still room if you want it. 


Can the people who I've put "email please" send me their email address via PM. I will be looking for full payment at the end of February, let the Christmas expense ease a bit. I'm not farting about with deposits, full whack. You all (those who were there last year) ken how good the accommodation, breakfast and course is.

I will be playing Dunaverty again on the Friday morning if anyone wishes to join me. 

I also may have a place or two (not guaranteed) if anyone else is thinking about going please PM me. 

A sit down meal will be arranged for the Saturday night as its good to get everyone together and have a laugh. I'll also be doing a prize fund as well.


Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 17, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife - CHEERS
Grumps - Email please - YOU TOO!
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie - CHEERS
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
HappyHacker - Email please - AND YOU
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad
Wishaw Hacker - CHEERS
Fairway Dodger - Email please - AND MA LADY
JJF69


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife - *Email please*
Grumps  -  *Email please*
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie  -  *Email please*
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
HappyHacker  -  *Email please*
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad
Wishaw Hacker -   *Email please*
Fairway Dodger  - *Email please*
JJF69


Patrick I've binned you unless your willing to commit as I don't want to be scrambling around at the last minute looking for a replacement. There is still room if you want it. 


Can the people who I've put "email please" send me their email address via PM. I will be looking for full payment at the end of February, let the Christmas expense ease a bit. I'm not farting about with deposits, full whack. You all (those who were there last year) ken how good the accommodation, breakfast and course is.

I will be playing Dunaverty again on the Friday morning if anyone wishes to join me. 

I also may have a place or two (not guaranteed) if anyone else is thinking about going please PM me. 

A sit down meal will be arranged for the Saturday night as its good to get everyone together and have a laugh. I'll also be doing a prize fund as well.


Crawford.
		
Click to expand...

No problem old boy, still none the wiser as still won't know the dates of my conference till end of Jan now. if then it don't clash and you still have a space i would still be interested.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 27, 2012)

Only 4 replies to the email I sent out. 

Any ideas and plans would be helpful.

C.


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 27, 2012)

Great organising as per Crawford. I won't make it until Friday evening due to work. Should this change I will let you know. As for everything else I will go with the flow.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 27, 2012)

Crawford, if you sent to my work email (bskyb.com) I haven't logged in for a few days. 
I am happy to go with the consensus though Dunaverty on the Friday would do me if that's the general feeling.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Only 4 replies to the email I sent out. 

Any ideas and plans would be helpful.

C.
		
Click to expand...

Just a thought for something different, I did this at a corporate day and was good laugh and keeps everyone involved no matter how your playing. Each fourball is given a yellow team ball. It starts with the lowest handicapper who has to play the 1st with the yellow ball, he then passes the ball to 2nd lowest handicapper who plays 2nd hole with it, then 3rd highest for 3rd, highest for 4th, then back to low man for 5th hole, this continues for all 18 holes, the team with the highest stableford total is the winner or whoever gets furthest round the course, John Robertson said they did it at a Hearts day out at Dalmahoy and only 2 teams out of 29 got round without losing the ball, when ball is lost your team is out but note what hole you are on as you never know how everyone else is doing. This is normally done as part of an individual stableford which everyone is playing but puts some pressure on you when it's your turn with the team ball, I know 1st hand after losing the team ball off the 17th tee last time round  

It's something different which is done on top of an individual stableford and isn't to complicated.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 27, 2012)

Cheers wishy h. That's another option. 

Options seem to be 

yellow ball competition
scramble
greensomes


if anyone has anything else that they would like to throw into the mix or has any real grype about playing a certain format then say so. I will go with the most popular. Therefore if you don't reply then you can't complain.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 31, 2012)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife  
Grumps 
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie 
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
*HappyHacker ???????????????*
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad + 1
Wishaw Hacker 
Fairway Dodger 
JJF69



Possibles - Bigslice and Patricks148.


----------



## moogie (Dec 31, 2012)

How many games/rounds are Normally played on this 'jolly'.......??


----------



## Andy (Dec 31, 2012)

moogie said:



			How many games/rounds are Normally played on this 'jolly'.......??
		
Click to expand...

18 on Friday
Possible 36 on Saturday
18 on Sunday


----------



## moogie (Dec 31, 2012)

Andy said:



			18 on Friday
Possible 36 on Saturday
18 on Sunday
		
Click to expand...


So......a Ryder Cup format on Sat/Sun is a possibility then.........??


----------



## Val (Dec 31, 2012)

moogie said:



			So......a Ryder Cup format on Sat/Sun is a possibility then.........??
		
Click to expand...

Certainly a variation of it I'm sure is the plan.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm very happy to go with the flow.... Not too worried about format. I've never played the old machrihanish before so that would probably get my vote for friday but will happily play anywhere!


----------



## Andy (Dec 31, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm very happy to go with the flow.... Not too worried about format. I've never played the old machrihanish before so that would probably get my vote for friday but will happily play anywhere!
		
Click to expand...

Karen,

Go with the flow and play Dunaverty. It's an amazing course and always in amazing condition.


----------



## Val (Dec 31, 2012)

Andy said:



			Karen,

Go with the flow and play Dunaverty. It's an amazing course and always in amazing condition.
		
Click to expand...

+1

Nice and short and not a slog, a great intro to the weekend.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 31, 2012)

Valentino said:



			+1

Nice and short and not a slog, a great intro to the weekend.
		
Click to expand...


I plan to play 18 at Dunaverty then a bite followed by 9 holes at the Dunes.


----------



## Andy (Dec 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I plan to play 18 at Dunaverty then a bite followed by 9 holes at the Dunes.
		
Click to expand...

A bite of who?


----------



## thecraw (Dec 31, 2012)

Andy said:



			A bite of who?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you'll get lucky!


----------



## Andy (Dec 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Maybe you'll get lucky!
		
Click to expand...

You done the draw already then, we out together lol


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I plan to play 18 at Dunaverty then a bite followed by 9 holes at the Dunes.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds grand!


----------



## thecraw (Dec 31, 2012)

Andy said:



			You done the draw already then, we out together lol
		
Click to expand...

We played at Machrihanish last year and played like a couple of tits! That won't be happening this year! 100% UNASHAMED DRAW RIGGING TO ENSURE THAT!!!!


----------



## Grumps (Dec 31, 2012)

What time you planning on playing dunaverty at ?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 1, 2013)

Grumps said:



			What time you planning on playing dunaverty at ?
		
Click to expand...


Probably 1200 ish.

Did you get the email?


----------



## Grumps (Jan 1, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Probably 1200 ish.

Did you get the email?
		
Click to expand...

 No never had any emails try  musselburghmick@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## thecraw (Jan 1, 2013)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife 
Grumps 
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie 
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
HappyHacker 
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad + 1
Wishaw Hacker 
Fairway Dodger 
JJF69
MGL


----------



## thecraw (Jan 4, 2013)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife 
Grumps 
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie 
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
HappyHacker 
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad + 1
Wishaw Hacker 
Fairway Dodger 
JJF69
MGL
Gavin Stewart


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 6, 2013)

Ticking along nicely...


----------



## thecraw (Jan 6, 2013)

thecraw
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing
GreiginFife 
Grumps 
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Moogie 
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan
HappyHacker 
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad + 1
Wishaw Hacker 
Fairway Dodger 
JJF69
MGL
Gavin Stewart
Andy McIntyre


Bigslice/Patrick first one to confirm takes the last spot.


C.


----------



## Val (Jan 6, 2013)

I think big Alan might be interested too now he realises its so far from Easter.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 7, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I think big Alan might be interested too now he realises its so far from Easter.
		
Click to expand...


I also have two non-forum members as reserves, Grumps mate and Andy Hayne's mate. I'll give preference to forum members or players who have supported the Machrihanish trip in the past. First to confirm is in.


C.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 7, 2013)

after sampling some machgolf.com on saturday Bigslice is in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumps (Jan 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I also have two non-forum members as reserves, Grumps mate and Andy Hayne's mate. I'll give preference to forum members or players who have supported the Machrihanish trip in the past. First to confirm is in.


C.
		
Click to expand...

Gok is still up for it and was there 2 years ago


----------



## thecraw (Jan 7, 2013)

28. Entries closed.


----------



## Andy (Jan 7, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Gok is still up for it and was there 2 years ago
		
Click to expand...

Better check the Dunes have enough tee's


----------



## thecraw (Jan 7, 2013)

Andy said:



			Better check the Dunes have enough tee's
		
Click to expand...


As you are well aware they have stopped the complimentary tees as it was getting abused. People spoiled it for others by taking more than they're fair share. Same with the water on the course.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 10, 2013)

Due to a Â£5k bill to have out oil fired boiler replaced, it is with great sadness that I need to withdraw from this. 
Luckily paid my dues to Muckhart last week or it would have been nay golf at all for me this year. 

Sorry guys, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 10, 2013)

OK, panic averted. Due to some excellent negotiating I have managed to get a couple of hundred knocked off the cost of the boiler. 

Happy days are here again. ne:


----------



## bigslice (Jan 10, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			OK, panic averted. Due to some excellent negotiating I have managed to get a couple of hundred knocked off the cost of the boiler. 

Happy days are here again. ne:
		
Click to expand...

5k is a lot. is there a lot of work to replace it to a modern one?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 10, 2013)

bigslice said:



			5k is a lot. is there a lot of work to replace it to a modern one?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the old one is circa 1990 and the piping is all wrong (which caused the issue), the wiring is farked ans the boiler house needs extended as it was built too narrow when they put it in.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 10, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			OK, panic averted. Due to some excellent negotiating I have managed to get a couple of hundred knocked off the cost of the boiler. 

Happy days are here again. ne:
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


:cheers:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 18, 2013)

Call offs galore now.

Moogie
MGL
Greiginfife 
Grumps




Spaces available anyone interested please get in touch.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 27, 2013)

Bump.

Three spaces available.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

Lady and gentlemen, 

In case I missed anyone off of the email I sent out yesterday I'm now looking for payment between now and the 5th of March. Total of Â£135  which covers everything apart from Friday at Dunaverty and your own travel. 


It's a different bank account to the one I have used previously so please ensure that you use the bank account details that I sent out with the email. If any one requires the details again or I've left you out please PM me.

Finally I still have 3 spots available if anyone is now in a position to commit.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

3 spots left if anyone is interested in joining a cracking trip.


----------



## GeeTee (Feb 10, 2013)

i could be interested depending how hard the course is for a relative beginer


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

Colin L said:



			Now you are talking!  Glad you include Dunaverty - where I first swung a cut down mashie and paddled around in the Coniglen Water looking for golf balls.  It is, as you say a gem, of unique and delightful character (even though the 14th is not the tiger it used to be).     Your trip sounds temptingly great but I have promised to arrange one for myself and a couple of friends who might take it as a tad unfriendly if I sought to  swan off without them!
		
Click to expand...

You and a couple of mates eh, there's 3 spaces to be filled. Jump in mate you won't regret it.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

GeeTee said:



			i could be interested depending how hard the course is for a relative beginer
		
Click to expand...

The course is tough but its a fun weekend, you won't be made to feel unwelcome put it that way. 

C.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Bump.

Three spaces available.
		
Click to expand...

Still spaces old bean?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 11, 2013)

Sure do batman. You in?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Sure do batman. You in?
		
Click to expand...

will email a mate to see if he fancies it, he can drive then


----------



## thecraw (Feb 11, 2013)

First 2 people have made payment. I think I'll run a sweep to see who's last to pay!


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2013)

thecraw said:



			First 2 people have made payment. I think I'll run a sweep to see who's last to pay!



Click to expand...

Stick some money on my name then


----------



## thecraw (Feb 13, 2013)

thecraw   *PAID*
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing   * PAID*
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan    *PAID*
HappyHacker 
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad + 1
Wishaw Hacker 
Fairway Dodger    *PAID*
JJF69
Big Ted
Andy McIntyre
Gavin Stewart
Bigslice


----------



## thecraw (Feb 13, 2013)

thecraw  *PAID*
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing *PAID*
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan *PAID*
HappyHacker 
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad + 1
Wishaw Hacker    *PAID* 
Fairway Dodger *PAID*
JJF69
Big Ted
Andy McIntyre
Gavin Stewart
Bigslice


----------



## thecraw (Feb 13, 2013)

Still got 3 spots if anyone is considering this.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just waiting to hear back from my mate, dear boy.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 14, 2013)

Another drop out confirmed therefore leaves a perfect 24. 

Last ever Machrihanish trip, well last ever organised by me. I won't chase any payments either. Pay by the 5th of March or your out. Cheers.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 19, 2013)

Has there been any decisions made yet about a game on the Friday afternoon/early evening. I know Dunaverty and Machrihanish had been mentioned as options. I'm happy to go with the majority


----------



## Andy (Feb 19, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Has there been any decisions made yet about a game on the Friday afternoon/early evening. I know Dunaverty and Machrihanish had been mentioned as options. I'm happy to go with the majority
		
Click to expand...

Probably Dunaverty m8.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 19, 2013)

Andy said:



			Probably Dunaverty m8.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me Andy, Cheers


----------



## Iaing (Feb 19, 2013)

Dunaverty on the Friday is the ideal warm up for the weekend. Reasonably priced and a smashing wee course.


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Has there been any decisions made yet about a game on the Friday afternoon/early evening. I know Dunaverty and Machrihanish had been mentioned as options. I'm happy to go with the majority
		
Click to expand...

What time are you heading over?


----------



## Andy (Feb 19, 2013)

Valentino said:



			What time are you heading over?
		
Click to expand...

Think if we tee off about 1330 - 1400 hrs it'll work in fine for a pint before we get grub.


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2013)

Andy said:



			Think if we tee off about 1330 - 1400 hrs it'll work in fine for a pint before we get grub.
		
Click to expand...

I'm working Friday this year Andy so late one for me, just when Paul mention golf Friday evening I reckon I'll be there about 5.30 ish unless i can wangle a half day.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 19, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I'm working Friday this year Andy so late one for me, just when Paul mention golf Friday evening I reckon I'll be there about 5.30 ish unless i can wangle a half day.
		
Click to expand...


1300 Dunaverty and I'll probably do 9 at The Dunes at night, weather permitting. Should all be off Dunaverty by 1600.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 19, 2013)

Valentino said:



			What time are you heading over?
		
Click to expand...

I've not made any plans yet, will just plan it around whatever tee times are arranged Martin. I've booked the Friday and Monday (recovery) off, so can head over whenever suits.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 19, 2013)

Paul, you have a PM.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 19, 2013)

thecraw said:



			1300 Dunaverty and I'll probably do 9 at The Dunes at night, weather permitting. Should all be off Dunaverty by 1600.
		
Click to expand...

I've got the Friday off so will head over in time for this! Looking forward to it already!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 19, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've got the Friday off so will head over in time for this! Looking forward to it already!
		
Click to expand...

I intend playing The Dunes on Friday evening when I arrive. Got nine in last year when it was earlier in the year so hope to get a few more this year with the extra light.


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			I intend playing The Dunes on Friday evening when I arrive. Got nine in last year when it was earlier in the year so hope to get a few more this year with the extra light.
		
Click to expand...

Think thats likely to be my plan big fella, what time do you leave to head over?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 20, 2013)

Hope to leave by 3:30. Not sure what time sunset is then?


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Hope to leave by 3:30. Not sure what time sunset is then?
		
Click to expand...

Same sort of time for me too, should manage an easy 9 holes by that time, then some beer and banjo playing


----------



## Andy (Feb 20, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Same sort of time for me too, should manage an easy 9 holes by that time, then some beer and banjo playing 

Click to expand...

Your gonna strum Fabian's banjo?


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2013)

Andy said:



			Your gonna strum Fabian's banjo?
		
Click to expand...

If you fill me with beer i'll strum yours too.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 20, 2013)

It's not a banjo...it's a mandolin...


----------



## Andy (Feb 20, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			It's not a banjo...it's a mandolin...
		
Click to expand...

Aye you canny hit a coo with your banjo


----------



## Andy (Feb 20, 2013)

Valentino said:



			If you fill me with beer i'll strum yours too.
		
Click to expand...

An offer not to be refused ;-)


----------



## thecraw (Feb 20, 2013)

Andy said:



			An offer not to be refused ;-)
		
Click to expand...


Always had my suspicions about you Andy, one doth protest too much!


----------



## Andy (Feb 20, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Always had my suspicions about you Andy, one doth protest too much!








Click to expand...

Just bought some GAC


----------



## thecraw (Feb 22, 2013)

thecraw *PAID*
Valentino
Farneyman
Iaing *PAID*
Andy Snr
Andy Jnr
Scott1505
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Willie Thorn
Neil Rattray    *PAID*
Bunkers
Neil Gibson
Stevie McGowan *PAID*
Martybhoy
Algar5
Toad + 1
Wishaw Hacker *PAID* 
Fairway Dodger *PAID*
JJF69
Big Ted
Andy McIntyre
Gavin Stewart
Bigslice


----------



## thecraw (Feb 22, 2013)

Valentino
Willie Thorn
Colin Mac 
Toad +1 

Have all made arrangements to pay. Can the others please ensure that you pay before the 5th of March thanks.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2013)

*UPDATE*


Right this is the script. As of today we're back down to 23. Given the time and effort that I've put into this trip and previous years I'm rather pissed off with it all now. If people commit then they should stick by that, check their diary or callander and mark it in. I can't understand for the life of me how so many people suddenly find themselves doing things once they're asked for money!

I am now looking for one person to make the trip back up to 24. If I don't get another man in place by a week today I'm going to cancel the trip and refund the money to the people who have paid to date.

If anyone wants to come along or can get another person within a week then please let me know ASAP. 


(just been informed that I may now actually only have 22!)


----------



## bigslice (Feb 28, 2013)

thecraw said:



*UPDATE*


Right this is the script. As of today we're back down to 23. Given the time and effort that I've put into this trip and previous years I'm rather pissed off with it all now. If people commit then they should stick by that, check their diary or callander and mark it in. I can't understand for the life of me how so many people suddenly find themselves doing things once they're asked for money!

I am now looking for one person to make the trip back up to 24. If I don't get another man in place by a week today I'm going to cancel the trip and refund the money to the people who have paid to date.

If anyone wants to come along or can get another person within a week then please let me know ASAP. 


(just been informed that I may now actually only have 22!)


Click to expand...

im still in and up for it, wont be a happy chappy if it doesnt happen


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 28, 2013)

Hope it doesn't come to cancellation, I'm really looking forward to it and have missed other golf trips to come on this one. It's an absolutely cracker of a deal in my opinion :thup:


----------



## Val (Feb 28, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Hope it doesn't come to cancellation, I'm really looking forward to it and have missed other golf trips to come on this one. It's an absolutely cracker of a deal in my opinion :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I dont think any of us want it cancelled Paul, push comes to shove im sure we can sort something. Shame all the call offs though.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 28, 2013)

Tom Lewis might play......

Sorry Craw - too into the season.  March was perfect dates last year TBH.  Am back in for 2014 in March!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 1, 2013)

I realise how frustrating it must be after all the effort to organise (much appreciated BTW) but would be a real shame to cancel after all that work and with so many still looking forward to it. Fingers crossed it works out!


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hope it doesn't get canceled. Really looking forward to it this year!


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2013)

martybhoy1888 said:



			Hope it doesn't get canceled. Really looking forward to it this year!
		
Click to expand...

Surprised the Boss letting you out!

Orange squash?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks to JJF69 we have 24 again. I can pick up my dummy now.

No more call offs.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Thanks to JJF69 we have 24 again. I can pick up my dummy now.

No more call offs.
		
Click to expand...

Crawford old boy heard back from my mate and he's keen, so it you get two more call offs we will fill them.


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Crawford old boy heard back from my mate and he's keen, so it you get two more call offs we will fill them.
		
Click to expand...

You better leave soon then, dont wanna be late


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2013)

Andy said:



			You better leave soon then, dont wanna be late 

Click to expand...

Oi, bugger luggs, i can't be done any quicker unless by choppper


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2013)

If I can press gang two more then your in. Good to see you Sneckie guys never do anything quickly.


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Mar 1, 2013)

I will be there no problem! 
Are u the designated driver again? Lol

I will be on the jars this year without a dought


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 1, 2013)

thecraw said:



			If I can press gang two more then your in. Good to see you Sneckie guys never do anything quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Craw, 

Whats the deal with this, if there is a space then I could have a pass for the weekend ;-) Wife just announced another hen weekend scheduled so no chance of her saying no to this. 

Let me know. 

Chris


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2013)

FFS, one minute they're pulling out now they're queing up :rofl:

Hendo, long and short is 2 nights b&b at the dunes inc unlimited golf and prizes.

Â£135


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2013)

martybhoy1888 said:



			I will be there no problem! 
Are u the designated driver again? Lol

I will be on the jars this year without a dought
		
Click to expand...

Your driving. Dont think your wheels have seen Argyll asphalt.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 1, 2013)

Valentino said:



			FFS, one minute they're pulling out now they're queing up :rofl:

Hendo, long and short is 2 nights b&b at the dunes inc unlimited golf and prizes.

Â£135
		
Click to expand...

Yup,  Well if there is a space or someone pulls out then I will fill it. 

Just to confirm the dates are 31/5, 01/06 and 02/06 ?  If so then am off those days so no need for holiday approval either. 

Chris


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Mar 2, 2013)

I will hire a mini bus then. Either that or you getting strapped to the roof!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 2, 2013)

martybhoy1888 said:



			I will hire a mini bus then. Either that or you getting strapped to the roof!
		
Click to expand...


Better make sure he's not offered OT that weekend!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll publish a name and shame list on Monday night for those not paid. 

Hendo leave it with me.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 3, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I'll publish a name and shame list on Monday night for those not paid. 

Hendo leave it with me.
		
Click to expand...

Ok no bavva.... I'll await my call up


----------



## Iaing (Mar 3, 2013)

Are we having daft troosers on the Sunday again?

I've seen some beezers!! :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 3, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Are we having daft troosers on the Sunday again?

I've seen some beezers!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You mean dapper trousers Sunday. 


Absolutely. 

:thup:


----------



## bigslice (Mar 3, 2013)

thecraw said:



			You mean dapper trousers Sunday. 


Absolutely. 

:thup:
		
Click to expand...


i ve got a cracking idea, but may have to ask the golf course for permission, lol lol lol lol


----------



## thecraw (Mar 15, 2013)

That's Dunaverty Golf Club been booked for Friday 31st May 1230 tee times. Cost is Â£25. 


There are 15 of us possibly 16 depending on Andy McIntyre's plans. Sad to say last years Dunaverty Champion has also elected not to play.


http://www.dunavertygolfclub.com/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dVSB4KmJLI 


Here is the accommodation.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqmMETQXpAE


Here is Ronan Rafferty giving tips!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUZ-oQ4_Brs


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 15, 2013)

thecraw said:



			That's Dunaverty Golf Club been booked for Friday 31st May 1230 tee times. Cost is Â£25. 


There are 15 of us possibly 16 depending on Andy McIntyre's plans. Sad to say last years Dunaverty Champion has also elected not to play.


http://www.dunavertygolfclub.com/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dVSB4KmJLI 


Here is the accommodation.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqmMETQXpAE


Here is Ronan Rafferty giving tips!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUZ-oQ4_Brs

Click to expand...

Looks Magic :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2013)

thecraw said:



			That's Dunaverty Golf Club been booked for Friday 31st May 1230 tee times. Cost is Â£25. 


There are 15 of us possibly 16 depending on Andy McIntyre's plans. Sad to say last years Dunaverty Champion has also elected not to play.


http://www.dunavertygolfclub.com/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dVSB4KmJLI 


Here is the accommodation.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqmMETQXpAE


Here is Ronan Rafferty giving tips!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUZ-oQ4_Brs

Click to expand...

Just watched all those, got to get myself up their for a few days, looks stunning.


----------

